# 24/7 owners...



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

This model is modestly priced compared to it's major competition.. 

At Bud's, they're right around $320 - $390 delivered. I assume there's a nice hike by the local FFL that has to receive it though.. But a good bit less $$ than the typical XD's, M&P's etc in the poly / carry / service semi-autos.

I finally got my hands around a 9mm last Friday evening and it felt like I expected from appearances.. not bad at all.. Though I'm probably leaning more to at least a .40sw or maybe even .45acp. I'm seeing long-slide 5" versions that look like a great range-gun.

... How do you like yours? 

Stacked up to the latest favorite XD's and others.. Are the 24/7's all that and a bucket of chicken for their very modest price?? Tough as nails? nail-driving accurate? so-so? Just researching 24/7 feedback. :mrgreen:


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Nice........

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/29390










... Also... hmmm.. a baby beretta copy.. 20rds! wow! 917B-20


----------



## tnbangbang (Jan 20, 2008)

I have a 24/7 .40 and its been very reliable, I carry it daily. I cant say enough good things about Taurus. I read alot of crap and I really don't understand why. I have owned several Taurus firemarms and never had any probs at all.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd like to know why they're a good $150 - $250 less than the similar styles in the other brands... Can't touch a new XD or M&P or Glock for the price of a 24/7... Can't begin to touch a Sig or HK or Kahr or even CZ for the prices of the PT92's or 100's... 

What gives?? Is Brazilian labor costs that low or is there something internal not there that the other brands have? I wish my range had one to rent. It's almost like the lower price makes me 'iffy' about the 24/7's.

Yeah I know.. Sig and HK make super-top-notch pistols so I can understand that, as well as Walthers so it may not be apples to apples comparison.. Same with CZ.. So I'd expect them to be a bit more expensive.

XD's also I'm told were far less expensive prior to Springfield.. I heard the prices jumped significantly when SA took over the HS2000's as XD's.. So I can imagine XD's really being more of a high $300's or low $400's msrp rather than upwards in the M&P and Glock pricing. 

I am seeing Beretta 92 prices pull down a bit, but I think that might be due to phasing out the model for the newer 90two and Storms.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

I'm going to post any reviews (pro or other) of the 24/7's in here.. If you find any I didn't throw in, feel free to post... We'll report, you decide. :mrgreen: I will try to refrain from the general magazine reviews though.. easy enough to find those in G&A and Handguns mag, etc.. I guess all the primedia pubs.

Just from google...
http://www.officer.com/web/online/Operations-and-Tactics/Taurus-247-45-ACP-Pistol/3$32957
http://www.gunblast.com/Taurus24-7.htm


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Also.. There seems to be more than one iteration of this gun.. If Taurus is watching.. "Hey Taurus, nice guns but your product pages can use some TLC to better catagorize your auto's!" 

But there seems to be an older 24/7, then the OSS or the Pro or something... A Socom candidate version or something like that... I'm thinking there are more than one variant on the 24/7 actions, but the Taurus website just splits out the OSS and Pro.. What difference there is besides frame color I don't really know.

Some descriptions/reviews read DAO.. Some read DA/SA (my preference).

Sure wish someone from Taurus could 'splain the 24/7 line to us. :mrgreen:


----------



## TheJawsOfDeath (Feb 12, 2008)

I just picked up a .40 24-7 Pro, I love it. Real comfortable to shoot, definitely priced right. I like the DA/SA feature of the Pro. Only complaints are this slide release pin you have to pull out is nearly impossible to do. They show it being field stripped in a video on the Taurus website and it just comes right out, on mine its so freakin' tight that I'm bringing it back to the store to have them look at it. Also the magazines are supposed to be 15 rds but I can't get that last one in mine. Maybe both those issues are because its brand new with only about 50 rds through it so far? Maybe it'll loosen up? It's my first semi auto handgun so I can't speak from experience on that.


----------



## XD_Hokie (Dec 29, 2007)

I have heard the president of Taurus on Gun Talk radio show a few times and basically they are not making the mark-up as they are still trying to get market share and provide a good product. They bought the Berrata plant in Brazil and they have a lot of S&W folks on staff as well. So basically they are bringing some expertise to the table and improving the product over the past two years knowing that they have had some less than stellar products in the past and trying to improve and make things right. They are even servicing and correcting problems on older models for owners at no cost I believe. Their warranties are good.

From what I can tell on the warranties and service, and what have heard from recent owners and reviews they are putting out top quality firearms and gaining more respect. My suggestion, if you like it get it now, as the price will go up as they get more respect and begin to charge for the name like SA, Glock, Sig, HK and others already do.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Taurus 24/7-45BP10 45A PRO HEINIE Blued for $330 is pretty dang tough to beat in a decent poly gun or metal frame.. Tempting for a mega-tight budget safe gun maybe. $10 for stainless slide.

From what I'm told, the pre-SA XD's (HS 2000) was in the same ballpark before SA jacked up the price as it was a hot gun in the market as well as a good product.

But Is this gun even comparable to the XD's or that 'other' famous poly gun who's fans are adamantly enthusiastic about.. accuracy (in DA/DA variant).. reliability (bang every time) and longevity (does it hold up)?


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Here's what the LEO's are saying about the 24/7....
http://www.policelink.com/products/products/376-taurus-247-pro


----------



## kenn (Dec 13, 2007)

*Awesome Gun*

I cannot say enough good things about the 24/7
My cousin (user: Mark 1911) picked one up (DS9B) 9mm at a gun show a few weeks ago, and we have already put about 400 rounds through it at the range.

This gun is accurate, comfortable, and quick.

Can't attest to the reliability of it, as he has only owned it for 2 weeks, so I don't know if it can withstand a Glock torture test - etc..

I picked up the Taurus 111 BP Millennium in 9 mm. And it was a similar positive experience.

For the money, it's really making me regret my Sigma purchase.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Just reading their pdf catalog, they state the unlimited lifetime repair policy also applies and transfers to used Taurus guns.. exceptions being abuse, mods, rust, sights or after 1 yr cosmetic.

Ain't bad at all, if their svc is good.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

I haven't shot one of these, but I was looking at them before I bought the XD9 service. I didn't really like the feel of the 24/7 for some reason, but they are very modestly priced. The XD shoots great though, and I paid $410 new with the SS slide and the XD gear on gunbroker, so I couldn't pass that up either. I've heard good things about the taurus guns and they are priced to sell, maybe I'll get one some day if I find one that I really like the feel of, and the only one that I really liked were the beretta 92 copies. Anyways, just a little input 

-Jeff-


----------



## Wyatt (Jan 29, 2008)

Bab's,
Is this the one you are talking about? This link is to the 9mm. It says $375 delivered, and maybe you can tell me, but it seems as though the laser is included. The light is attached in the picture and the product name includes "LSLYT".

http://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/cPath/495/products_id/49914


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Basically the 24/7's in general.. The OSS versions appear to be a cool gun...
Match barrels, decocker.. nice.










http://www.taurususa.com/dsp_247oss.cfm


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

I've seen quite a few posts complaining about jamming issues and subsequent support from Taurus for 24/7s:

http://www.topix.com/forum/guns/TCUAVF79BJ9RL0DN7/p13
http://portascat.blogspot.com/2006/09/taurus-247-pro-45-acp-review.html
http://www.tacapp.com/?p=53

Mind you, unhappy people tend to be quite vocal when they have probs. but the sheer volume of postings from different sources and the recent timing of some posts (ie. topix) would advise caution.


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

Appears Taurus auto's (prior to my taking an interest in handguns at all) had a rather checkered reputation.. Which probably explains part of the not-so premium pricetags.. Though the PT1911 appears to be showing itself to be good value. From a few more places I've read or seen, their beretta design based pistols (92's, 99's, etc) appear to still remain their better guns, with exception maybe maybe of the 1911... 

Goes to show you generally get what you pay for and more often than not.. Cheap means cheap. Can't expect a gun for sub $400 to do the same thing, as good, as accurate or as long as say a near $1000 Sig or HK or just under $600 XD I guess.. or yeah even the Glocks. Don't know why I don't like Glocks.. Shot a .40 and actually liked it.. pretty smooth.. nice recoil.


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

With patience you can find very good deals. I got my new XD9 service bi-tone for $410 on gunbroker, which is $160 cheaper then they're going for around here. As far as the taurus guns are concerned, I haven't heard many bad things about them at all, especially the newer ones. The shop where I bought the stoeger has a bunch of taurus pistols in stock, and they don't look down at them at all. I think they're just fine. With that said, I only liked the feel of the beretta copies though, but they are ALL priced to sell.

-Jeff-


----------



## BeefyBeefo (Jan 30, 2008)

FYI, I just picked up the May 2008 issue of "Combat Handguns" magazine, and there's a few pages in there of a review of the taurus 24/7. Haven't read it yet, but from the looks of it, it seems as though they found it to be reliable and it does its job.

-Jeff-


----------

